# Off to Kenya...and away from the million pregnant women at work!



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey ladies! 

My holiday is finally here! I fly to Kenya on Friday night and cannot bloody wait! 

So far there are 4 women at work all pregnant in the space of 2 weeks of each other - and they are all having girls! Another colleague and his wife are now 8 days overdue so I am in serious baby fever! Argh!

Have fun while I am away...have a good rest of the summer 

Mima xxxxxxx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Mima,

Hope you have a fantastic holiday which i know you will we went to kenya last Nov and it was the best holiday ever and lots of sun.

Enjoy!

Stephx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Enjoy  I love kenya 

x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds heavenly!!
Have a fab time
Natalie xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Lucky you  

Im off to Corfu in just over 2 weeks... happy days


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW!!!!

Kenya was amazing...really did not want to leave...made some amazing things and made me realise I am soooo glad I have waited to TTC, there is still so much I want to do before I settle down with a family!

I will try to post pictures on my profile...it comes with a warning...might make you jealous!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed tour time in kenya, what parts did you visit?

We were the same we went to kenya for one last big holiday before starting tx, becuase there is just so much to see and do in the world. Its a lot harder with little ones in toe.

Stephx


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Landed in Nairobi and we went down to Mombasa and then down to Diani....not enough time was spent out there!

Want to go back!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

We felt like that and we will go back.

Its just so sad how poor it is out there you just want to help everyone you meet.

Did you do a safari?


----------

